# Router Templates



## pthancock (Feb 16, 2008)

I need to find plastic templates (rectangular) to use with a plunge router to make different sizes of small jewelry boxes. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pthancock

You may want to check out Harry's and Template Tom's gallerys, many templates to do just that..

http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=10844&pp=10&showthumbs=1
http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=578&pp=10&showthumbs=1
one of many 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/4170-brand-new-forum-clnk-box-12.jpg

===========


----------



## fordcraftsmanstudios (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I am starting to play with router templates again after moving my business and home (really hurts productivity and fun in the shop!). 

I make laser-cut acrylic templates and was thinking about making something along these lines myself. If you want to send me an email directly at [email protected], I would like to work with you on it. You can be my tester! 

Thanks,
David


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I should would like to see you to rework the one below to 3/4" wide slot..It's great now but it sure would nice just a bit wider to take on the bigger bits..
most have the 3/4" guide they got in the set of brass guides...


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7276-hanging-slot-template.html


=========


fordcraftsmanstudios said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting to play with router templates again after moving my business and home (really hurts productivity and fun in the shop!).
> 
> ...


----------

